# Kritik des Concept-Designs meiner Homepage



## ForceDragonX (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mir irgendwann mal eine Homepage für Wallpapers gemacht, die allerdings nun nicht mehr sehr aktuell ist.. ok, das ist untertrieben, die Seite dümpelt seit einem halben Jahr ohne eine Aktualisierung im WWW herum.
Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich das ändern sollte, und habe dabei ein komplett neues Design entworfen.

http://fdxart.fd.funpic.de/concept/

Bisher funktioniert nur die kleine Version dieses Designs und auch da nur die 'Wallpapers'-Sektion, aber einen Blick ist es doch trotzdem Wert 

Leider ist die Seite nicht ganz 'sauber', wenn man sich den Quellcode anschaut.
Die ganze Seite wurde nämlich nur mit dem HTML-Editor von Ulead PhotoImpact 12 erstellt.
Und wer PI weiß, der weiß, wie der Quellcode in etwa aussieht.


----------



## mAu (24. Dezember 2007)

Also abgesehen, dass mir die Seite vom Layout persöhnlich nicht zusagt. Wieso zwei Versionen für verschiedene Auflösungen? Kommt nicht gut. Außerdem ist (trotz Fullscreenmodus) bei der 1680x1050er ein vertikaler Scrollbalken zu sehen.


----------



## KurtKabine (7. Januar 2008)

Ich finds noch chic (schreibt man das so? Naja, Französisch war noch nie meine Stärke)
Mein Vorschlag ist, nur die kleine Auflösung zu nehmen, den "Schatten" weggschmeissen und n Hellgrauen Hintergrund machen.


----------

